# Some of my Hirst Arts blocks projects



## Scorch (Mar 12, 2004)

As requested by Pogre:  here are shots of some my Hirst Arts modular dungeon pieces set up on Wizardru and Valanthe's kitchen floor:

http://www.wizardru.net/img/hirstarts/ed_demodungeon_01.jpg

http://www.wizardru.net/img/hirstarts/ed_demodungeon_02.jpg

http://www.wizardru.net/img/hirstarts/ed_demodungeon_03.jpg

http://www.wizardru.net/img/hirstarts/ed_demodungeon_04.jpg

http://www.wizardru.net/img/hirstarts/ed_demodungeon_05.jpg

http://www.wizardru.net/img/hirstarts/ed_demodungeon_06.jpg

http://www.wizardru.net/img/hirstarts/ed_demodungeon_07.jpg

http://www.wizardru.net/img/hirstarts/ed_demodungeon_08.jpg

http://www.wizardru.net/img/hirstarts/ed_demodungeon_09.jpg

http://www.wizardru.net/img/hirstarts/ed_demodungeon_10.jpg

Enjoy,

Scorch


----------



## WizarDru (Mar 12, 2004)

Had I mentioned how much I liked those sewer pieces?  Cuz I do.  Particularly the lichen/molds on the walls.  I think it'd look great if you had a large patch of it on one section.

Thinking....how about a big patch of yellow mold?  You could use the green stuff and then paint it, maybe?  Hmmmm.


----------



## Nifft (Mar 12, 2004)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> Thinking....how about a big patch of yellow mold?  You could use the green stuff and then paint it, maybe?  Hmmmm.




Could you just use Jell-o or modeling clay -- would that stuff come off easily?

 -- N


----------



## pogre (Mar 12, 2004)

Freaking Stunning!

Man, I cannot wait to cast some blocks myself this weekend. I am stealing the pool idea - very sweet.

Superlative!


----------



## fourthmensch (Mar 17, 2004)

Wonderful work, Scorch.

When you say "modular dungeon"... does that just mean that you cast it in sections, or that you plan on using portions from this dungeon in future incarnations?

I ask because I bought my first HirstArt molds a little while ago and have been toying with the idea of casting generic dungeon rooms. You know, 20x20 room with a door, or a circular chamber, with some separate pieces for things like columns or magic circles or whatever. I'm not sure if this is possible, and if you are working on a similar project it would be great to get some advice so I could avoid possible pitfalls.


----------



## Scorch (Mar 17, 2004)

fourthmensch said:
			
		

> Wonderful work, Scorch.
> 
> When you say "modular dungeon"... does that just mean that you cast it in sections, or that you plan on using portions from this dungeon in future incarnations?
> 
> I ask because I bought my first HirstArt molds a little while ago and have been toying with the idea of casting generic dungeon rooms. You know, 20x20 room with a door, or a circular chamber, with some separate pieces for things like columns or magic circles or whatever. I'm not sure if this is possible, and if you are working on a similar project it would be great to get some advice so I could avoid possible pitfalls.




Essentially I create pieces that are based on Dwarven Forge Master Maze pieces.  The majority of pieces are perhaps two inch square floor and wall pieces.  Some are a little bigger if they are specialty pieces like four inch by two inch corridor pieces and the like.  I have them all laid out right now in a spare room.  If I can get Valanthe over to take a snap shot of all the piece laid out (not built in the shape of anything) I will post it here.

Scorch


----------



## fourthmensch (Mar 17, 2004)

Scorch said:
			
		

> Essentially I create pieces that are based on Dwarven Forge Master Maze pieces. The majority of pieces are perhaps two inch square floor and wall pieces. Some are a little bigger if they are specialty pieces like four inch by two inch corridor pieces and the like. I have them all laid out right now in a spare room. If I can get Valanthe over to take a snap shot of all the piece laid out (not built in the shape of anything) I will post it here.



 Yes, please do that. I think it would be really helpful.


----------



## Pierce (Mar 18, 2004)

Really nice work there.  I like the columns and the floor detail.  I've done some basic work with Hirst Arts, but haven't yet gotten the motivation to do anything large-scale like this.  Are you casting with dental plaster?  Hydrocal?

Edit:
Here's a shot of my version of the Dragon's Inn among other things (third and fourth thumbnails). As you can see, I was experimenting with a red-brick paint job.  Another one of our group did the church shown in thumb #1.


----------



## Scorch (Mar 18, 2004)

Pierce said:
			
		

> Really nice work there.  I like the columns and the floor detail.  I've done some basic work with Hirst Arts, but haven't yet gotten the motivation to do anything large-scale like this.  Are you casting with dental plaster?  Hydrocal?




I use Die Keen Green.  Expensive but really nice to work with.

Scorch


----------



## Cerubus Dark (Mar 18, 2004)

Scorch said:
			
		

> As requested by Pogre:  here are shots of some my Hirst Arts modular dungeon pieces set up on Wizardru and Valanthe's kitchen floor:
> 
> http://www.wizardru.net/img/hirstarts/ed_demodungeon_01.jpg
> 
> ...




Nice job!  I have to wait for my buddy to finish off his project before I can start working on my next dungeon.  Going to go with a Gothic Dungeon instead of a Fieldstone Dungeon this time.


----------



## Gnarlo (Mar 30, 2004)

Awfully nice, Scorch! Particularly like the sewer pieces. Inspired me to make some of those when I get the new house next month and unpack my molds again.


----------

